# Yamaha ys828 light



## etrainey828 (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi new here and very excited for my new/used yamaha 828 i picked up for 300 dollars. Its in great shape,starts right up and look great. One thing is i would like to put a light on it. Did these ever come with a stock light and could it be found used/new. Cant wait for snow this year!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello etrainey, welcome to *SBF* and congrats


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I've seen many older Yamaha's that had OEM lights. What I don't know is if Yamaha provisioned an alternator on them and it just needs to be hooked up.
In other words, was a alternator only installed on machines that included the light option.

There are members here with some Yamaha knowledge, lets see what they have to say.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

etrainey828 said:


> Hi new here and very excited for my new/used yamaha 828 i picked up for 300 dollars. Its in great shape,starts right up and look great. One thing is i would like to put a light on it. Did these ever come with a stock light and could it be found used/new. Cant wait for snow this year!


I think all YS828 came with provisions for a head light (I have a few and they all have provissions for a light installation). 
If I was buying one I will install LED light(s) on it, I think you will need a rectifier.
Amazon.com: TMS® 2 x 18W 1260LM CREE Spot Led Work Light Bar For Off-road SUV Boat 4x4 Jeep Lamp: Automotive








Look thru this thread for guidance on LED lights installation.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...rading-your-snowblower-lights-led-lights.html

Look arround the right side handle bar, you should have a harness with a yellow and a blue wire. If so, they are the wires for the light. 
If you can not find that harness and if you have a plastic fuel tank, look underneath the black cover on the right front lower area.....








(disregard the plug for the electric start in the picture, unless you have electric start)
you should have a yellow/red and a white wire, those are the ones for the light (yellow/red wire connects to yellow and white wire connects to blue).


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

the blue and yellow wires only deliver 18 watts, so unless you can find the discontinued factory yamaha light, you almost have to go with the LED+rectifier setup.


----------



## etrainey828 (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks for the all the info. I will get a led and a rectifier. I will take a look on eBay.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Keep us posted on the progress, and post pics of your blower if possible. We love snowblower pictures. :icon-wwp::icon-wwp:


----------

